# Monday Trout



## david (Jul 20, 2004)

Had the pleasure of getting out with my son today and what a day it was. He is on some very nice trout right now many over five pounds with several over seven. The bay is looking nice. If you would like to book a trip call him at 409-789-8044 (Jake). He should have his website up and running soon and will have a banner posted then.


----------



## Waterloo (Oct 17, 2005)

Did you guys kill all those nice trout?


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

dont stir the pot


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*ruh roh*

Yawn, scratch, burp.......


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Waterloo said:


> Did you guys kill all those nice trout?


Those are the mean trout. They let the nice ones go. 

David glad you had the chance to enjoy the day with your son. Nice Catch.


----------



## david (Jul 20, 2004)

It aint even worth it anymore


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

i dont care if you killed them, but did you at least let someone eat them


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

I would have eaten all of them. YUMMY!! I know I ate all my reds the other day and they were GOOOOOD!!
Nice Catch. I'm jealous!!


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

That's a fine day on the water, david. I echo Too Tall ... glad you got out with your son. Congrats on a nice catch ... those were'nt caught by accident.


----------



## H2O (Aug 2, 2005)

Very nice... Looks like a great time had by you guys..


----------



## Latitude (Dec 2, 2005)

Nice plug for your son too! 

Let's hurry and get them all before they move! How much money will it cost and where do I need to be in the morning?

Is your son a guide. I would love to have another picture like that.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Waterloo said:


> Did you guys kill all those nice trout?


Red Dot.
p.s. Don't like trolls.


----------



## david (Jul 20, 2004)

Thanks for coming to the rescue guys and GALS I have seen posts like this go to Heck in a hand basket pretty darn quick


----------



## podnuh (May 26, 2004)

where were you fishing? The sky wasn't that clear around Galveston.


----------



## Dennis Ball (Jun 28, 2005)

*Mean Trout*

Too Tall .......

It has been a long work day and I have to tell you that was the funniest thing 
I've seen in days . They let the nice ones go ..........manwhattablast !
Nice catches boyz..........are those corky trout ?


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*yep*



Dennis Ball said:


> Too Tall .......
> 
> It has been a long work day and I have to tell you that was the funniest thing
> I've seen in days . They let the nice ones go ..........manwhattablast !
> Nice catches boyz..........are those corky trout ?


ditto


----------



## ol billy (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks for the report. Great catch!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Nice Catch!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Wow.........*

Daivid let me just say you guys suck......J/K

That is one heckova stringer. Good job. I will be looking your son up for sure next year.

I have never caught a stringer of fish like that, but I sure am going to try.

Great job

T


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Great stringer!

Hey waterloo keep comments like that to yourself please. That is the kind of **** that keeps guys from posting pics of their catch. 

Oh yeah hell of a way to sell your rods, talk **** to the guy that posted, then alienate the rest of us. Great marketing strategy.

300x, I believe you recently put up a few pics of some nice stringers yourself. So why ask such an inflamatory question. Your the only one that can string fish? Why would you think no one was going to eat them? Inappropriate remark.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Awesome stringer, need to get out too sabine and see whats going on.....havent seen any reports lately


----------



## ghost (Apr 23, 2005)

Nice catch. I would have loved to have been in on that catch. Nothing like your boy making you proud. Great day!!!!


----------



## pkredfish (Jan 14, 2005)

WoW! Way to put the smack down on some trout.


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

Awesome im jealous great stringer.


----------



## zihuatanejo (Jun 29, 2004)

*Dave and Jake H ?*

just wondering if that was you guys....


----------



## david (Jul 20, 2004)

David and Jake Reaves........Yea those were corky trout and for the record very few were caught by me....This was probably a third of what we caught, we strung seventeen and probably caught fifty...Thanks for all the positive responses .........It looks as if we have finally eliminated the PETA police


----------



## 12lbtest (Jun 1, 2005)

Congrats on a great stringer. 
12lb


----------



## 220swifter (Apr 5, 2005)

*Catch and release*

I personally would have caught and released......

Caught, fileted, and then released! Very nice stringer.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Way To Go Guy`s Thats 2cool
Big Rob


----------



## Marlintini (Apr 7, 2005)

wow, nice stringer of trout. 

looks like you guys had a good day, awesome!


----------



## wahoo (Jun 2, 2004)

glad someone is on them while I am working and going through Christmas shopping hell.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Great catch!.. I don't care that you kept them or where you caught them, but what were you catching them on? and I don't mean rod and reel 

again great catch...


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice Stringer


----------



## david (Jul 20, 2004)

Flats Brat all the fish were caught on Corky Fat boys Chartreuse


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Thanks!!! Really appreciate the help... again great catch!


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

is your son guide? if so what are his rates? where does he fish out of? where were these fish caught, other than in the mouth?


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

great stringer guys. I sure hope I can put a whoopin on them later this week when work is finally done!!!


----------



## RussellG (Jun 23, 2004)

Awesome stringer... congrats! We're gonna try to kill some mean trout tomorrow in POC.

Russell


----------



## kevin122344 (May 25, 2005)

sweeet.


----------



## Baymandan (Aug 15, 2005)

What Bay System ????"?


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Really nice stringer David.
I dont post most of my catches for the same kinda stuff.
If I'm catchin...........I'm stringin............


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

pelican said:


> Red Dot.
> p.s. Don't like trolls.


Totally agree, red dot for the troll!

BTW Dave, those are some nice pics of some nice trout. Congrats


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

deke said:


> Great stringer!
> 
> Hey waterloo keep comments like that to yourself please. That is the kind of **** that keeps guys from posting pics of their catch.
> 
> ...


thats too bad you think so...


----------



## polecat (Jan 21, 2005)

Hey 300x you're the idiot that came on here and bragged about that big stringer you had, and then you're going to question someone else, If I remember right you had 50 something trout with many over 7 pds, just keep your idiotic comments to yourself especially when you string everything yourself.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

now where'd I put that popcorn?


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

pm me with prices looking to book a trip the week following x mas.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

*caught-filleted-turned loose*

I would have thought that would have been CAUGHT -Filleted - Fried

that a heck of a nice stringer of fish. Must have been a good day on the water especially being there with your son.

take care stay safe and may GOD BLESS


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*yep*

As a son there is no better feeling than puttin your Dad on some quality fish and yall standing together layin the smack down. Ive only ever had one trip in my life close to that with my Dad and it was one of the best days ever on the water. I hope to replicate it with him this March in Baffin. I cant wait.

Z


----------



## gwbluewave (Jul 22, 2005)

Guys, remember the name of this forum is "FISHING REPORTS". If you do not believe them or have some idealogical comments to make to the author about catch and release or whatever, PM them. Don't ruin it for the rest of us who do not get to go fishing that often but do want to hear from people who do get out to fish. We want them to give us those reports - good or bad - that is why we visit this site. These reports help us all and by giving positive reinforcement of individuals who share their stories with us, it will continue to encourage all of us to post more "FISHING REPORTS". After all, we are reading this (or at least I am) to get a feel for how the fish are biting or at least try to get a clue where best to go. 

David, great job and what a wonderful stringer - we all wished we could do as well!!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

thank you well said!


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Too bad I think what? That it is OK to string trout, yeah I do. Ot that I think your remarks were inflamatory, contradictive, and based on nothing in his post?

Again, great stringer.


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

For the fifth time what bay system were these mysterious hogs caught in, what guide, what bait, etc? If this is a plug for your son awesome, but give a little more info on the "reports" area of the board than just the plug for your son.


----------



## captncutbait (Feb 4, 2005)

nice ad!!


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Sight Cast,
If I were guessing, I'd guess Tabbs or Burnett bay but the rain should have moved the fish down, but then again it could be the shoreline of East bay.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*nope*

Its not Galveston.

Z


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

I never knew you can very often catch fish like that in Galveston. My guess- Matagorda East Bay? Nice string of fish!


----------



## captbennie (Nov 16, 2004)

David, nice catch. Jake came through my captains class. Great young man and evidently a great young fisherman. Someone had to teach him, maybe you? By the way, I release 98% of everything I catch so Jake can take up my slack by keeping what he catches!!!

Capt. Bennie


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

i'm gonna sleep in my new waders tonight!!!!!!!!!!! nice job.


----------



## Conti (Jun 30, 2005)

Nice Jake. Real nice.... The FatBoy strikes again.


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

deke said:


> Too bad I think what? That it is OK to string trout, yeah I do. Ot that I think your remarks were inflamatory, contradictive, and based on nothing in his post?
> 
> Again, great stringer.


good comeback, how long did it take you to think of all that>?


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

Had the pleasure of getting out with my son today and what a day it was. He is on some very nice trout right now many over five pounds with several over seven. The bay is looking nice. If you would like to book a trip call him at 409-789-8044 (Jake). He should have his website up and running soon and will have a banner posted then.........

David and Jake Reaves........Yea those were corky trout and for the record very few were caught by me....This was probably a third of what we caught, we strung seventeen and probably caught fifty...Thanks for all the positive responses .........It looks as if we have finally eliminated the PETA police.......


i think the point that was attempted to be made was that the legal limit is 1 trout per day per person over 25"....and it sure looks like quite a few over 25".....this time of year most trout in the 24" class would be over 5lbs, but it would take a 25" or 26" to hit the 7lb mark. if the picture was of 10ea 35" red fish on a stringer, i bet there would be some comments too. 



not going to judge one way or the other cause for all i know there could have been 5 guys fishing, but from the way the post reads there were only 2. remember this is a public forum and everyone is entitled to their opinion, however it is nice to clarify as much as possible for the public in a REPORT so they do not jump to conclusions- ie what bay you were in (specific area is certainly not needed) and a comment like we kept 15 trout 18"-24" with 2 over 25". has nothing to do with PETA - rather being uninformed, or not able to tell from a picture..... and also being responsible within the legal limits and saving some spawners for the next generation of responsible sportsman & women. isn't that why most of us are CCA members?


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*dang*

I havent dropped a red in a while, felt kind of good.

Z


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

no rule on here says anyone posting a fishing report has to name the bay, bait, or bottom structure.

get used to it - and stop demanding information


----------



## reelhappy (Aug 15, 2005)

Trol same guy who does not like to see deer in the back of truck, trol go fish somewhere diffrent. Great stringer love to see somone hammer them. Note they caught 50 so alot were released. Dont bash not what this site is for.


----------



## KENNERMAN (Jul 23, 2004)

I guess the north shoreline in upper East Gal,


----------



## Rip-N-Lips (May 25, 2004)

*fish*

Hey shallow they could have been fishing Calcasuie (sp?) where you can keep 5 over 25". To me it really only looks like those two fish in the front may be over 25". He did say they realeased a bunch of fish. Sounds like the guy is not wanting to reveal the bay system and I can't blame him.

Nice stringer of fish.


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

rip-n-lips i live in baytown also and have caught some nice fish right here in town and some just over the bridge  i gett a bashing everytime i post my fish and i fish from land check out some of the honey hole post


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> no rule on here says anyone posting a fishing report has to name the bay, bait, or bottom structure.
> 
> get used to it - and stop demanding information


that's trash, man. that post from shallow did not have any "demands" in it. he was simply stating that a fishing report with just a pic is an incomplete report. I agree. david told us they were using corkies. good info. disclosing the bay system (ESPECIALLY in a plug for a new guide business) is not unreasonable.

btw, that pic is great david.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

Rip-N-Lips - you are 100% correct, as i said, i will not jump to conclusions. for all i know they could have been fishing outside College Station in a private saltwater stock tank.

to you it only looks like 2 over 25" to me it looks like 4 or 5 over 25". hard to tell from a poor quality picture...maybe its 'photoshoped' - i can tell b/c some of the shadows dont look right - JK.

my point was there are 2 sides to every story, i havent seen much bashing for people keeping legal limits...but have seen some people get jumped on for the appearance of breaking the law (with to many fish, or too many over sized fish), - which, if true, they need to be educated (again, not saying that happened here)


----------



## david (Jul 20, 2004)

Well got a call from my son asking me to delete the post, he said it was causin to much heart ache for him. I understand his position. As I have stated in a previous post the fish were caught on corkies over shell in three foot of water. The fish were caught 200 hundred paces West of the old pier line at the home sted on the North Shore of East Bay. Satisfied. I can assure you that all TPWD rules, regulations, limits were followed and adhered too. All this was supposed to be was a proud father posting a picture of a accomplished son , who I am extremely proud of.........I know you will read this so keep it up son 


P.s ...Clean your room and study for finals


----------



## wahoo (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks, David. For being the bigger person and a great dad.


----------

